# Yesterday's text message



## Michaelaw




----------



## javier

Ok, now this is an awesome image! *period....*


----------



## Michaelaw

Thanks kindly...It was a concept I had centered around the old phone that drew me in to help support the idea, it also was more lighting practice for me


----------



## UUilliam

wow, Beautiful.
also gave me inspiration for a photo i think might work...


----------

